# Hurricane Combatives workshop, Las Vegas



## Franc0 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hurricane Combat Arts Academy will be holding it's annual combatives workshop on Sat. Oct 16th at Ballys Hotel Casino. This workshop will be covering the blending of Russian Systema, Muay Thai & Pentjak Silat in combative applications. For more info contact Frank masterfinger@hotmail.com or call (702)286-5071
Thanks, Frank.


----------

